

Tell HN: And my dead itouch rose from the dead - aitoehigie

My itouch died after I mistakenly had water spilt  on it. I tried all I could, but it never came back on. So I tossed it away and forgot about it. After 4 months (today) I decided to switch it on, and viola it came on without any hitch and is working perfectly. I hope this info might come useful to people with dead itouch and iphones.
======
drats
I know you are pleased your device is working again but, on reflection, do you
seriously think this is worth a HN post?

------
RBerenguel
Of course one lesson is not to spill water on mine :) Now, seriously this is
good to know. Usually when electronics pick some water they die completely,
even if after a while they somehow boot, they end up dying again. It is good
to know that an iTouch would survive it.

------
njn
Thanks for the tip, bro!

